#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Chiang mai to caerdydd/rhoose one stop on qatar from may

## david44

Look you Boyos 
Old news but schedules and prices now live according to my old mate the Aero College in Dohaha Qatar

https://www.cardiff-airport.com/news/2017/09/13/qatar-airways-launches-daily-flights-from-cardiff-to-the-world/

If you like Wales great news and for the comrades seeking to escape the endless lava bread , singing,overweight chavs and post industrial squalor escape to Chiang Mai, where they can mix with their ilk in a free sauna and cheap suds to join some existing sleepers in the vanguard posing as 5th column Eflista isn't it?


Cash strapped "5 star " Doha outfit have lost majority of towelheads so new routes prices Utapao et al. The new service to the Welsh capital means Loy Kroy will soon be "more" awash in Celtic dwarves sporting daffodils on their pate and leeks in the pants seeking Brains and Feeling Foul (Felinfoel)

Given the friendy Lanna , discharge therapists/lasses not long before the Yakky Da Bar will be offering Welsh as a good Falang Tongueing

Come pee an Pithed , Yaki Da
will be the qui vive

===================
All ribaldry aside the Welsh coast, beaches, marinas, and Mountains are splendid, and for those travelling to South/West of England or Midlands avoiding Heathrow is a major plus where hordes of multi hued EU and UK citizens allow you to stand for 1-3 hours in rush hour at Gatwick Heathrow or Stansted on a bad day . I try to book via Zurich Copenhagen or Adam into the little City Airport which serves small planes and less queues for similar prices.

There is also a Thai Consul in Buttetown next to marina/station Cardoff Bay , alas no more 1 year visas but froendly quick service by appt only


ADDRESS*Thai Honorary Consulate in Cardiff, United Kingdom

9, Mount Stuart Square
Cardiff, CF10 5EE
United Kingdom
**TELEPHONE**(+44) 292 0465 777
**FAX**EMAIL**enquiries@thaiconsulatewales.org.uk
**WEBSITE**www.thaiconsulatewales.org.uk*

----------

